#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Twitter hielp Amerikaanse leger bij psychologische oorlogsvoering / propaganda in Arabische wereld

## Revisor

*Twitter heeft in het geheim Amerikaanse psyops in het Midden-Oosten een boost gegeven, zegt het rapport*

_Twitter hielp bij het promoten van de activiteiten van het Amerikaanse leger in het Midden-Oosten, volgens een onderzoek op basis van bedrijfsdossiers.
_

Twitter versterkte propaganda over de activiteiten van het Amerikaanse leger in het Midden-Oosten, volgens een onderzoek op basis van de interne bestanden van Twitter [Bestand: Carlos Barria/File Photo]

Gepubliceerd op 21 december 202221 december 2022

Twitter werkte samen met het Pentagon om propaganda over de activiteiten van het Amerikaanse leger in het Midden-Oosten te versterken, waardoor nepaccounts pro-Amerikaanse verhalen konden pushen, ondanks de belofte om geheime, door de staat gerunde benvloedingscampagnes stop te zetten, volgens een onderzoek op basis van de interne bestanden van Twitter.

Twitter heeft in het geheim een ​​speciale "witte lijst" gemaakt die accounts beheerd door US Central Command (CENTCOM) vrijstelt van spam en misbruikvlaggen, waardoor ze meer zichtbaarheid krijgen op het platform, volgens het onderzoek door Lee Fang, een verslaggever bij The Intercept.

Twitter introduceerde de functie stilletjes in 2017 nadat Amerikaanse militaire functionarissen het bedrijf hadden gevraagd om de zichtbaarheid te verbeteren van 52 Arabische taalaccounts die worden gebruikt om "bepaalde berichten te versterken", aldus het onderzoek, dat werd gepubliceerd op Twitter en in The Intercept.

CENTCOM's "prioriteitsrekeningen" promootten informatie ter ondersteuning van Amerikaanse militaire verhalen, waaronder kritiek op Iran, steun voor de door de VS en Saoedi-Arabi gesteunde oorlog in Jemen, en beweringen over de superieure nauwkeurigheid van Amerikaanse drone-aanvallen, aldus Fang.

CENTCOM verborg vervolgens het eigendom van de accounts, zei Fang, in sommige gevallen met behulp van valse profielfoto's en biografien om de indruk te wekken dat ze werden gerund door burgers in het Midden-Oosten.

Hoewel Twitter heeft gezegd dat het geen misleidende, door de staat gesteunde benvloedingsoperaties toestaat, was het socialemediabedrijf op de hoogte van de geheime activiteiten van CENTCOM en tolereerde het de aanwezigheid van de accounts op het platform tot ten minste mei 2022, zei Fang.



Een Twitter-functionaris die met me sprak, zei dat hij zich bedrogen voelt door de geheime dienst. Toch laten veel e-mails uit heel 2020 zien dat hooggeplaatste Twitter-managers goed op de hoogte waren van het uitgebreide netwerk van nepaccounts en geheime propaganda van DoD [Departement van Defensie] en de accounts niet hebben opgeschort, zei Fang dinsdag op Twitter.

Twitter-advocaat Jim Baker mijmerde bijvoorbeeld in een e-mail van juli 2020, over een aanstaande DoD-bijeenkomst, dat het Pentagon 'slecht vakmanschap' gebruikte bij het opzetten van zijn netwerk en strategien zocht om de accounts die 'aan elk account zijn gekoppeld' niet openbaar te maken. andere of aan DoD of de USG'.

Baker, voormalig plaatsvervangend algemeen adviseur van Twitter, reageerde niet onmiddellijk op een verzoek om commentaar op Twitter.

De onthullingen zijn de laatste in een reeks verhalen gebaseerd op de zogenaamde "Twitter-bestanden" - interne bedrijfsdocumenten die Elon Musk, die Twitter in oktober kocht, deelde met verschillende journalisten bij niet-reguliere publicaties.

Musk, een van 's werelds rijkste mannen, heeft de vrijgave van de documenten geopperd als een poging om de transparantie te vergroten over de activiteiten van het sociale mediaplatform onder het vorige management, dat hij beschuldigde van censuur en het bevoordelen van liberale opvattingen en persoonlijkheden.

Eerdere iteraties van de Twitter-bestanden hebben zwarte lijsten gedocumenteerd die het bereik van conservatieve figuren beperkten, evenals de interne beraadslagingen die leidden tot de schorsing van de voormalige Amerikaanse president Donald Trump van het platform en de onderdrukking van het verhaal over e-mails op Hunter Bidens laptop .

Het vrijgeven van de interne bestanden van Twitter heeft geleid tot gemengde, vaak gepolariseerde reacties.
Terwijl conservatieven de dossiers in beslag hebben genomen als bewijs van de liberale vooringenomenheid en vijandigheid van Twitter ten opzichte van de vrijheid van meningsuiting, hebben veel liberale figuren de releases geopperd als een bewijs van de oprechte inspanningen van werknemers om te worstelen met moeilijke moderatiebeslissingen.

Volledig vertaald met Google Translate


https://www.aljazeera.com/economy/20...-investigation

----------

